
FBI TAKEDOWN NOTICE - e19293001
http://phrack.com/
======
mindcrime
What makes this so scary, is that it is so utterly believable. I mean, how
many of us would be utterly stunned if the FBI _did_ seize Phrack?

------
19eightyfour
> GET [http://phrack.com](http://phrack.com) HTTP/1.1 > User-Agent:
> Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; Android 6.0.1; ASUS_Z00LD Build/MMB29P)
> AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/56.0.2924.87 Mobile
> Safari/537.36 AppEngine-Google;
> (+[http://code.google.com/appengine;](http://code.google.com/appengine;)
> appid: populace-soho)

HTTP/1.1 200

Content-Length: 1565 Accept-Ranges: bytes Keep-Alive: timeout=15, max=100
Server: Apache Last-Modified: Fri, 31 Mar 2017 18:04:05 GMT Connection: Keep-
Alive Etag: "6df31bbd34f5f59ce93f4244fd863328173fdfd0" Date: Sat, 01 Apr 2017
14:33:56 GMT Content-Type: text/html

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD
XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
"[http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">](http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">)
<html xmlns="[http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"](http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml")
xml:lang="en"> <head> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;
charset=utf-8" /> <meta http-equiv="content-language" content="en" /> <meta
name="description" content="304183039b6f7a2595db858f05eab355" /> <meta
name="keywords" content="phrack" /> <meta name="robots"
content="follow,index,all" />

    
    
       <meta name="revisit-after" content="7 days" />
       
       <title>SEIZED SITE</title>
       
       <link href="/css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">

</head> <body id="top"> <center> <br> <br> <img width="600" src="/images/fbi-
logo.png" alt="..[ FBI CYBER DIVISION ].."> <br>

    
    
       <div class="texto-2">
       <div class="p-title">SEIZED SITE</div>
       <hr width="600" />
       </div>
       
       <div style="padding-top: 4px; padding-bottom: 4px;">

<div class="around">

<pre><code> FBI TAKEDOWN NOTICE

    
    
                                THIS HACKING SITE HAS BEEN SEIZED
                                 
           by the Federal Bureau of Investigation, in accordance with a seizure
           warrant obtained by the United States Attorney's Office for the Southern
           District of New York and issued pursuant to 18 U.S.C.  paragraph 983(j) by
           the United States District Court for the Southern District of New York

</code></pre> </div> </div>

</center>

</body> </html>

Truncated? No

~~~
19eightyfour
I'm curious what the meta description content value means.

~~~
krapp
It's the MD5 hash of "April1st"

~~~
Cypher
So an april fools prank, confirmed.

------
freedomben
Wow. Just wow.

------
krapp
looks legit.

